# Demand for public darkrooms?



## Ollie4080 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi there all! I'm a little new to this website/forum and still using how to use it! I posted this in a different place so decided to re-post it in this which seems the better place to get a response. 
The main reason I joined this forum is I am wondering if there are many public darkrooms about (*UK*) and if there is a general want/need/demand for them? 
If there was one near you would you use it and what kind of services would you want from it?
Im posting this as I am a massssive film lover and really would like to find one near me. 
Film will never die! =)


----------



## compur (Jun 24, 2010)

There are some listed here but the info is likely old and may not still be valid.


----------

